
Good algorithms developer, bad algorithms developer - torkale
https://engineering.nanit.com/good-algorithms-developer-bad-algorithms-developer-239846b5bb00#.9cogqz5hn
======
alexc05
There's a concept in writing called "the Mary-Sue". It originated in fan
fiction where someone wrote a Star Trek "episode" featuring a new character
the precocious young Mary-Sue who was particularly flawless in every single
way. The best at physics & engineering, the prettiest and most emotionally
intelligent, probably awesome at kung fury or whatever...

The problem with this flawless character is she was both totally unrealistic
to read about and boring.

That's how I feel about this piece.

"The good developer always meets their deadlines, the bad developer doesn't"

How trite!

The word algorithm is redundant & distracting in this piece at best, at worst
it is misleading. What aspect of this article could actually help you improve
you "algorithm development" as opposed to any old "development"?

Not terribly impressed with the article.

